# Back in the saltwater game again! BUT DANG...!



## 1eyefishing (Aug 22, 2019)

As a some of y'all know, I was endowed this spring with permission to put my RV on my wife's cousin's place in Pensacola for my own little fish camp.
But after about 3 months of running good, just when the cousin's husband told me I could go ahead and build the $6,000 metal shed to cover my trailer and boat, he changed his mind and told me he wanted me to pull out. About that time, I came down with all these kidney stone issues and have had three separate laser lithotripsys, plus two more times under the gas to remove the resulting stents left in place...so needless to say, I haven't been enjoying myself in the saltwater very much since mid-June. Only got in one (my first) offshore snapper fishing trip.
I finally got around to feeling well enough to run down there and pull my 29 ft tow-behind off his property, but have been having lots of trouble (including the false hope of a real estate purchase in Panama City Beach) finding a new spot for my camper. This week, I finally dug through craigslist and made a dozen phone calls and found myself a spot close to Pensacola for a reasonable price, so I am headed down there Sunday to move into the new spot on Monday. Back in the game!
But...
On the same day that I found my new spot, I had a follow-up appointment with the urologist. Between the remaining blood in my urine and the pain still in my back, he decided to run me through an ultrasound to see what was going on. I have still more stones in my right kidney and it's causing a little blockage, backup, and swelling. Gotta go in on September 12th for another all-too-fun laser lithotripsy. I'm spending today and tomorrow close to home for a 48 hour urine collection for subsequent analysis.
I'm not quite ready to quit getting older yet (beats the alternative), but just dang...

If this don't quit soon, I am just going to get in the truck and tow the boat south on a months long fishing trip, and just see how much of Florida I can cover!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2019)

You've been thru the ringer buds,,,,I'll say a prayer for you,,,,why did he kick you out?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 22, 2019)

My suspicion is that he is having marital problems with his wife. And since my wife is his wife's cousin, he probably thinks we will come down on the side of his wife.
But honestly, he was absolutely fantastic to me until he changed colors within about a week's time. He blames it on stress at work. And wanting to just be alone when he comes home from work. But he could just barely see my trailer from the house and I never had to have contact with him when I was coming in or out. I just showed up and did my thing and they did theirs.
I blame it on a weak mind.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Well I sure hope everything works out for you buds,,,,

You gotta teach me how to get those Reds and Trout,,,,????


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 22, 2019)

I know your kidney stone issue is prolly pass the point where this might help, but I found out about this little tonic when I started having stone issues, and it worked. I've seen it work for other people too. I still drink one every two weeks as a preventive thing, and haven't had any stones reoccur in nine years.
Take an 8 ounce water glass and fill it 3/4's full with water.
Then add:
a cap of apple cider vinegar
a shot of lemon juice
a shot of bourbon
Supposedly, the vinegar and lemon dissolve the stone, the bourbon and water help wash it out. I just know it works.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> I know your kidney stone issue is prolly pass the point where this might help, but I found out about this little tonic when I started having stone issues, and it worked. I've seen it work for other people too. I still drink one every two weeks as a preventive thing, and haven't had any stones reoccur in nine years.
> Take an 8 ounce water glass and fill it 3/4's full with water.
> Then add:
> a cap of apple cider vinegar
> ...


Will JD work,,,,????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 22, 2019)

Yep. That sounds too simple and easy not to try.
But it has been said I have an addictive personality.
I can see that once every two weeks will lead to two-a-days!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 22, 2019)

Been drinking at least two, and trying for three liters of water mixed with a little lemon juice per day.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Will JD work,,,,????



Well....I didn't invent the recipie, so I don't know if it will or not, but I do know JD ain't bourbon....it's sour mash.
IMO...Any alcohol that ain't racing gas will work.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 22, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Yep. That sounds too simple and easy not to try.
> But it has been said I have an addictive personality.
> I can see that once every two weeks will lead to two-a-days!


It is for..
cough....
medicinal purposes....so it's ok.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> Well....I didn't invent the recipie, so I don't know if it will or not, but I do know JD ain't bourbon....it's sour mash.
> IMO...Any alcohol that ain't racing gas will work.


? ? ? ?,,,,the more the better you suppose?


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,the more the better you suppose?


Well...different strokes and all that...but yeah....to a point. In my advanced age, I have grown from my days as a squid and now am more conservative in my alcohol consumption. YMMV.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> Well...different strokes and all that...but yeah....to a point. In my advanced age, I have grown from my days as a squid and now am more conservative in my alcohol consumption. YMMV.


Me too,,,,all kidding aside,,,,I have heard about the vinegar,,,,I drink way to much RC,,,,I'm gonna drink a lot more water,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 22, 2019)

Corbett, I'm re-retired again.
If you need help hauling/moving stuff, you know I've got the truck.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 22, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Corbett, I'm re-retired again.
> If you need help hauling/moving stuff, you know I've got the truck.



Ima gonna need help gettin rid of all the live shrimp in my live well soon enough...
I'll be thinking about you in fort Walton while I'm counting backwards from 10 in September... Good luck!


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 22, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Ima gonna need help gettin rid of all the live shrimp in my live well soon enough...
> I'll be thinking about you in fort Walton while I'm counting backwards from 10 in September... Good luck!



Ours is a dual purpose trip. Gonna get some fishing in but looking at 20 acres north of Destin for the 3rd time. 
Got to make sure that's where Mama wants to be before we make an offer.
I can live in a bread sack, but as you know, she's a little higher maintenance.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 22, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> I know your kidney stone issue is prolly pass the point where this might help, but I found out about this little tonic when I started having stone issues, and it worked. I've seen it work for other people too. I still drink one every two weeks as a preventive thing, and haven't had any stones reoccur in nine years.
> Take an 8 ounce water glass and fill it 3/4's full with water.
> Then add:
> a cap of apple cider vinegar
> ...


Ill save this


----------



## Rabun (Aug 22, 2019)

Dang 1eye...if it's not one thing it's another.  Sorry for the issues you've been going through...from knee to stones to eviction.  Things will turn for you for sure!  Hang in there!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 22, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> As a some of y'all know, I was endowed this spring with permission to put my RV on my wife's cousin's place in Pensacola for my own little fish camp.
> But after about 3 months of running good, just when the cousin's husband told me I could go ahead and build the $6,000 metal shed to cover my trailer and boat, he changed his mind and told me he wanted me to pull out. About that time, I came down with all these kidney stone issues and have had three separate laser lithotripsys, plus two more times under the gas to remove the resulting stents left in place...so needless to say, I haven't been enjoying myself in the saltwater very much since mid-June. Only got in one (my first) offshore snapper fishing trip.
> I finally got around to feeling well enough to run down there and pull my 29 ft tow-behind off his property, but have been having lots of trouble (including the false hope of a real estate purchase in Panama City Beach) finding a new spot for my camper. This week, I finally dug through craigslist and made a dozen phone calls and found myself a spot close to Pensacola for a reasonable price, so I am headed down there Sunday to move into the new spot on Monday. Back in the game!
> But...
> ...



I feel your pain, almost literally. Never had kidney stones. But between the cysts on my kidney and the nueropathy in my feet, throw in Sir Arthur in both elbows, on again off again vertigo and I have been to the coast one time since the first of the year.  And I am 60 miles from the flats.

Good luck with your ailments and with finding a parking spot for the camper.

Getting old stinks, especially when it seems to happen all at once.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe all the kinks will get worked out ASAP. That fall bite is coming!


----------



## bany (Aug 25, 2019)

Better days are coming buddy. Much luck with the Blasting and Flushing! I know you’re over it, Godspeed!


----------



## jdgator (Nov 6, 2019)

1eyefishing: 

Hang tough! We need you 100% so you can get on those spring cobia when they cross the panhandle next year.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 6, 2019)

Five laser lithotripsies and three more times under full anesthesia to remove subsequent stents...
Hoping I'm all done now. Final check up in about 4 weeks.
I took a little break during the dog days, I was down there twice when the water temperature was 87 in the bay. Not much catching going on.
As soon as It got cooler, deer season kicked in. Hoping to get my second buck during the rut and then be fishing hard again soon...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 12, 2019)

Where are you fishing?

Been slow in west palm area except for pompano on jigs at juno beach pier.

Hope to do some more fishing myself,  next week.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 12, 2019)

I fished a lot in Pensacola this Spring and summer.  I have an RV set up in RV park for a fish camp.
 Spent a lot of time in StMarks the past couple of years.
 Also have spent 2 years stints focusing on other places like Apalachicola Bay, Saint Joe, and Panama City beach…
 With a few exceptions, I've pretty much fished the entire panhandle and the entire Georgia coast.
 Been down to Sebastian inlet/Indian River a few times…
I love broadening my horizons!


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 15, 2019)

Dang, i've had kidney stones before and they are not fun.  

Did you find a place to keep your RV?

I had been looking for the same thing, place to keep my camper so I would have a beach place to stay at..  From campgrounds (long term) to buying a piece of land that is RV legal.  Got luck and finally found a small place 3 blocks from the beach and was able to buy it.  So need to sell my camper.  Oh, and i broke my leg and had surgery so I cannot even go down to enjoy the place!!!!

I feel for you!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 16, 2019)

Good deal 95g, Congrats on your Florida property. I've been looking for a place but got disheartened looking around PCB... Where did you buy? I found a pretty good RV park in Pensacola to put in at, it's there and ready to go anytime...
 Maybe us cripples could get together and fish sometime. Hope you heal up good.
For me, I don't know when it will end!
 My back went out on me and I spent the night before last in the emergency room. Still in a lot of pain, it took a very good week of deer hunting from me...
 Feel like I should just take up checkers sometimes...


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 18, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Good deal 95g, Congrats on your Florida property. I've been looking for a place but got disheartened looking around PCB... Where did you buy? I found a pretty good RV park in Pensacola to put in at, it's there and ready to go anytime...
> Maybe us cripples could get together and fish sometime. Hope you heal up good.
> For me, I don't know when it will end!
> My back went out on me and I spent the night before last in the emergency room. Still in a lot of pain, it took a very good week of deer hunting from me...
> Feel like I should just take up checkers sometimes...



Mexico Beach / St Joe Beach near 98/386 intersection.
Went down there for a few days w/boat, saw a fixer upper on zillow and decided to make some time to look at it.  Actually ended up speaking to he guy next door (old man) who said he is selling his place.  Made a deal on the spot.  It's turn key ready, needs no work, and much better condition than the fixer.  And cheaper.  
This was the deal of the lifetime that i'd been searching for the past decade.
I was lucky!!!

Dr says 6 more weeks without weight on my leg.  I pray I'll be walking shortly after. 

I'll be down sometime beginning of year to take inventory of the furnishings and see what needs to be added to make it more personal.  Probably won't be fishing then.  Planning to be there for the kids spring break.  But I guarantee you don't wanna fish with these guys....haha  

Get well my friend.  At least you were able to deer hunt.


----------

